# Rockwood Signature Ultralite



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The IRS delivered Friday so Camper's Inn is delivering on Tuesday!!!

Photos of _*Puff, the Magic Starship*_ are in my Gallery but - TRUST ME - there WILL be more once she's home


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for Sharing - and best oF LUCK with Puff The Magic Starship!


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new SOB unit.

We are picking up our new SOB trailer from Campers Inn on April 9th. Campers Inn was great to work with.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim B said:


> Congrats on the new SOB unit.
> 
> We are picking up our new SOB trailer from Campers Inn on April 9th. Campers Inn was great to work with.


Do you know when (ie. what time) you'll be there? I only live about 10 min from CI/Kingston (and egregg57 lives a few minutes closer). Perhaps we can meet you down there or you can come here ... or to the PARK 'N RIDE right next to Rt 101 if you need some driving/backing/parking practice). In fact, coming from Claremont - you'll probably come down Rt 101 to Rt. 125 - yes? If so, you'll be going past both of us. Let me know!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new unit. Every time we look at new tt the rockwoods seem really nice. Good luck and hope to see u on the road some time soon.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> The IRS delivered Friday so Camper's Inn is delivering on Tuesday!!!
> 
> Photos of _*Puff, the Magic Starship*_ are in my Gallery but - TRUST ME - there WILL be more once she's home


Tuesday like today? Is it all tucked in and hooked up? If so hope all when well, Congrats.

kevin


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats on the new SOB unit.
> 
> We are picking up our new SOB trailer from Campers Inn on April 9th. Campers Inn was great to work with.


Do you know when (ie. what time) you'll be there? I only live about 10 min from CI/Kingston (and egregg57 lives a few minutes closer). Perhaps we can meet you down there or you can come here ... or to the PARK 'N RIDE right next to Rt 101 if you need some driving/backing/parking practice). In fact, coming from Claremont - you'll probably come down Rt 101 to Rt. 125 - yes? If so, you'll be going past both of us. Let me know!
[/quote]

Hi Judi,

Thanks for the offer, but unfortunately, it will not work out. We are dropping off our 210RS and picking up our new trailer at the Camper's Inn in Merrimack about 1pm and wiil most likely spend a few hours going through the PDI and then heading back to get the trailer back home and set up before nightfall.

Wolfwood looks like a beautiful spot and it would be great to meet some fellow Outbackers. Perhaps we can get together on one of our future trips down to the coast area.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> The IRS delivered Friday so Camper's Inn is delivering on Tuesday!!!
> 
> Photos of _*Puff, the Magic Starship*_ are in my Gallery but - TRUST ME - there WILL be more once she's home


Tuesday like today? Is it all tucked in and hooked up? If so hope all when well, Congrats.

kevin
[/quote]

Tuesday .... like today. Only, it didn't happen. They've still got to attach the "Nose Skirt", fix a shade, and replace a part of a bumper ... They got a bit backed up ... so, delivery is planned for tomorrow...


----------

